# temp resident visa 485 is once in life time?



## avinashushetty (Dec 2, 2018)

my 485Tr visa is going to expire on apr 2019. my skilled assment got rejected. I want to make my wife to join a masters course before apr 2019. if i bring my wife to australia as dependent on my TRvisa by feb, will she be eligible to get a TRvisa after completion of her 2year master's course? can I be a spouse dependent in her TRvisa period later on?


----------

